# TKs Question of the week:



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

So, what else do i need to get for Dori and Nemo? i have the tank already, it's the 1 1/2 gallon spongebob tank.

Heh


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I read this without checking the name and I almost DIED... LOL nice job


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

just water and ur ready to go! lol


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

You laugh, i got asked this


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

:?: i dont get it.... :?:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

"dory" needs over 100X that of which was stated


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Aye lydia, she wanted to keep the tang and clown in a 1 1/2 gallon tank  So when i told her it was impossible, she promptly stated "nothing is impossible". After a long pause and a curious look i simply stated "you are correct, NOTHING is impossible ... you could do this ... with a 150 gallon sump" 

She wasn't pleased and i didn't care hehe.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ah huh


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

You cold also add seahorses,starfish and a bunch of those cute white sharks! lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Thunderkiss @ Fri Apr 15 said:


> Aye lydia, she wanted to keep the tang and clown in a 1 1/2 gallon tank  So when i told her it was impossible, she promptly stated "nothing is impossible". After a long pause and a curious look i simply stated "you are correct, NOTHING is impossible ... you could do this ... with a 150 gallon sump"
> 
> She wasn't pleased and i didn't care hehe.



OH! i get it....lmao....the reason i didnt understand is because ive never seen any of the nemo movies


----------

